# Photo Shoot with Shaun Joseph-Tavernier



## Fivos

Ok i know everyone has been waiting to see the pics we took yesterday..it was a great day and was superb catching up with my good freinds Shaun, James and Kim. Shaun is looking very good indeed and has that focus of a man on a mission!

So ill try and post as many as i can but ill get the majority up tommorow..

Also please to not copy these pictures if i see them on any other site without my permission (i dont like putting a copyright accross the pic as it spoils it!) I WILL NOT BE HAPPY! SO DONT! (YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!).

Picture one!










Fivos


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Awesome pic mate, what are his height and weight?


----------



## SteveGardener

Nice. His only 'fault' are slightly high lats. The overall impression is 'on and ready to rock and roll!!'.


----------



## dmcc

Hmmm what's that word I'm looking for?

Oh yes.

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!! Monster.


----------



## nibbsey

Gotta say, the dude is awseome, extremely good geneticaly, not sure about the "high lats" comment, imo the balance and symetry are on the money. Should be a good show for him.... :thumb:


----------



## GHS

Thats amazing.............

Top class physique Shaun and great picture Fivos.

GHS


----------



## SteveGardener

nibbsey said:


> Gotta say, the dude is awseome, extremely good geneticaly, not sure about the "high lats" comment, imo the balance and symetry are on the money. Should be a good show for him.... :thumb:


I'm nit picking on a fine detail only. The overall impression is blinding.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Both the James now can see SJT following suit we're producing some top class 202lb competitors. . .


----------



## Fivos

Picture 2...its a bit bright on my laptop..










Fivos


----------



## Fivos

Picture 3...










Fivos


----------



## miles2345

looking phenomenal


----------



## GHS

Loving the sign.

"THIS GYM IS NOT YOUR MUM, PUT YOUR WEIGHTS AWAY" PSML that tickled me.

Great pics.

GHS


----------



## Fivos

Picture 4...ok ill try and post more later if not tommorow (as its taking me a long time to post process on my laptop)










Fivos


----------



## Kezz

The guy is awesome, he will be a great champion


----------



## hilly

looking awesome mate you are going to look unreal come the arnold.


----------



## Fivos

Mods can we stick this thread for convience?

Fivos


----------



## reflexlewis

looking apsolutely awesome mate!!!

superb photos fivos, also must thank you for the photos you took at the brits aswell mate (better late than never) brilliant pics!!!


----------



## Nytol

Stuck until you have finished uploading etc, excellent pictures mate.


----------



## Fivos

Here is a quick pic of some guy with Shaun, apparently hes competing in May :whistling:










Fivos


----------



## dmcc

That "other bloke" has got some huge peaks on his biceps....


----------



## Rebus

SteveGardener said:


> Nice. His only 'fault' are slightly high lats. The overall impression is 'on and ready to rock and roll!!'.


*You got to be kidding me*???? Nothing wrong with those lats, nothing wrong anywhere.....perfectly balanced!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StJocKIII

Shame about the light being reflected in the mirrors, tad distracting, but some good photos!

Reminds me of those Frank McGrath photos because of those boots


----------



## clarkey

BRABUS said:


> *You got to be kidding me*???? Nothing wrong with those lats, nothing wrong anywhere.....perfectly balanced!!!!!!!!!!!!


Totally agree with you Brabus:thumbup1: Shaun is looking awsome and to me he already looks like a pro...great balanced physique.


----------



## Fivos

StJocKIII said:


> Shame about the light being reflected in the mirrors, tad distracting, but some good photos!
> 
> Reminds me of those Frank McGrath photos because of those boots


Not much i could about that...mirrors on most walls in gyms plus the shoot time was 4pm so it was getting dark and the light in the gym was far from being good enough for photos. Its difficult to shoot in a gym when its still full of members so you have to make the most of the situation...ill try harder next time :confused1:

Fivos


----------



## DB

nice pics fivos!

great set of arms u have there also!


----------



## Fivos

reflexlewis said:


> looking apsolutely awesome mate!!!
> 
> superb photos fivos, also must thank you for the photos you took at the brits aswell mate (better late than never) brilliant pics!!!


Hey Lewis good to hear from you pal..when i come up to do a shoot with Staurt if you are competing ill do one wth you as well.

No worries on the pics mate glad you liked the

Fivos


----------



## StJocKIII

Fivos said:


> Not much i could about that...mirrors on most walls in gyms plus the shoot time was 4pm so it was getting dark and the light in the gym was far from being good enough for photos. Its difficult to shoot in a gym when its still full of members so you have to make the most of the situation...ill try harder next time :confused1:
> 
> Fivos


Don't take it so personally, just something to look out for.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Fivos said:


> Here is a quick pic of some guy with Shaun, apparently hes competing in May :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fivos


Looking big yourself Fivos:thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos

StJocKIII said:


> Don't take it so personally, just something to look out for.


I didnt mate its a very hard thing to avoid is what i ment...its going to happen in a gym when you havent got enitre use of all the floor space

Anyway this is about Shauns phsyique

Fivos


----------



## anabolic lion

lookin good shawn

btw what gym is that ?


----------



## sbigpecs

Thank you once again Fivos, another shoot 1 week out like you said if we both have the time. I no your a very busy gentleman, and God knows how much I appreciate you taking the time out yesterday.

To everyone!!!! Thank you kindly for all of your constructive comments.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Looking great Shaun, as always Fivos some great pics.

James said he was up too see you yesterday, your looking spot on, an amzing physique.


----------



## coco

great pics, of a phenominal physique

inspirational

looking fiorward tot the rest....


----------



## DRED

FFS Sean lookin great mate all the best...

nice pics fivos....


----------



## Gumball

Great stuff! Best wishes with you Shaun for your prep.

And top photos as usual Fivos, very jealous of all this kit you've been getting!


----------



## SteveGardener

BRABUS said:


> *You got to be kidding me*???? Nothing wrong with those lats, nothing wrong anywhere.....perfectly balanced!!!!!!!!!!!!


Of course not. Bodybuilding is monstrously subjective. I've been to many top shows and involved in one way or another with the sport for over 29 years. I have a library of some 4000+ bodybuilding magazines and well over a 100 books and the samein videos and DVD's. You will, of course, note it was the ONE and ONLY thing I said (by my own admission) I was nit-picking over and think I was quite complimentary overall.

You have to remember that when being compared side by side on stage only the small differences and 'faults' (in the eye of those judging) are what allows one guy to be marked up and another down.

As I said the overall look is very impressive.


----------



## chrisj22

I think you look phenomenal, Shaun.

And once again, absolutely fantastic pics, Fiv - just like a magazine shoot.


----------



## hertderg

Amazing pictures , Shaun you look fantastic mate. How much do you and James think needs to come off in the coming weeks before you are at peak condition ? Not much judging by the pics.

I can remember the guy that won last year, Eduardo Correia. He was sliced to the bone and I'm sure James will have his condition in mind for you. Get near it and you'll be a hard man to beat.


----------



## pob80

Great pics Fivos your getting right into your photography, Shaun you look awsome best of luck sure your physique will speak for itself out there!


----------



## sbigpecs

hertderg said:


> Amazing pictures , Shaun you look fantastic mate. How much do you and James think needs to come off in the coming weeks before you are at peak condition ? Not much judging by the pics.
> 
> I can remember the guy that won last year, Eduardo Correia. He was sliced to the bone and I'm sure James will have his condition in mind for you. Get near it and you'll be a hard man to beat.


Thank you for your kind words bro. As to how much to come off, only James can really answer that one bro.

I will do what ever it takes, and if James feels now needs to come off, then it will be done. So to be honest i'm not thinking about it, im just getting the job done and listening.

Just to add to that, James did say he wants me down to 13st 5lbs this week.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Kezz

great pics fivos  you look great aswell, good arms mate


----------



## delhibuilder

awsome mate, your arms looking huge too mate.


----------



## defdaz

Awesome physique and fantastic photos! I can't believe you weigh less than 14 stone, insane. You look like a pro already (better than many of them tbh!).


----------



## Ollie B

Awesome!


----------



## hilly

lookin very impressive ureself fivos


----------



## sbigpecs

MaKaVeLi said:


> Awesome pic mate, what are his height and weight?


5ft 2, just to round it off  it sounds better than 5ft 1 and 3quaters.

My weight in the mornings is 13st 6lbs up to about 13st 8lbs in the evening.


----------



## sbigpecs

reflexlewis said:


> looking apsolutely awesome mate!!!
> 
> superb photos fivos, also must thank you for the photos you took at the brits aswell mate (better late than never) brilliant pics!!!


Thank you mate. I saw you at the brits and was very impressed with your presentation. You looked great. You have a good future ahead of you.


----------



## Fivos

Sorry for the lack of pictures today..i havent been able to get into work because of the snow..and it takes so much longer to post from my laptop.

Here is (as the Americans say) an "AWESOME" :cool2: shot of Shauns quads..front on..










Fivos


----------



## clarkey

Awsome shot!! condition is fantastic. Well done Fivos some great shots from you again:thumbup1:


----------



## Malika

Fivos said:


> Picture 4...ok ill try and post more later if not tommorow (as its taking me a long time to post process on my laptop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fivos


Great pic Fivos: love this one...

Shaun,

you look fantastic, very complete physique!

You'll make a big impact at the Arnold...


----------



## Fivos

Thanks Malika..

Here is another shot of Shaun with James..










Fivos


----------



## DB

Ohhh looky looky! chubbychops Llewellin


----------



## Fivos

Great bicep curls! Check the seperation glute ham tie-in!










Fivos


----------



## pastanchicken

Awesome


----------



## 50kg

Fivos said:


> Picture 4...ok ill try and post more later if not tommorow (as its taking me a long time to post process on my laptop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fivos


WTF, OMG, you look totally awesome bro. Pro pro pro all the way!!!


----------



## 50kg

Fivos said:


> Great bicep curls! Check the seperation glute ham tie-in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fivos


Hamstrings and glutes look SICK!!!


----------



## glanzav

fivo u wanna lay off the test looking hairy as haha

awesome pics well done guys great commitment to the sport


----------



## MaKaVeLi

glanzav said:


> fivo u wanna lay off the test looking hairy as haha
> 
> awesome pics well done guys great commitment to the sport


I think Fivos is natty:confused1:


----------



## Fivos

glanzav said:


> fivo u wanna lay off the test looking hairy as haha
> 
> awesome pics well done guys great commitment to the sport


Mate thats what you get for being Cypriot :lol: and yes i am natty :thumb:

Anyway takes a lot of bottle to hit a bicep shot next to Shaun 

Fivos


----------



## BigDom86

damn both look great. awesome legs shaun, awesome everything but legs really stick out. damn fivos what you do for your arms?


----------



## Fivos

dutch_scott said:


> ha fivos not bottle, prob 19" guns helped u i bet!!!
> 
> saun- how do u feel about hitting the american market?
> 
> wud u want to follow flex in the under 202 class...
> 
> gotta say big stu core and ur over all in the winter will be priceless...


Mate much closer to 18 than 19..although they have great shape and seperation..James actually gave me a great tricep routine and its paid dividends...

More to follow tommorow..

Fivos


----------



## Bonifaz

Thanks guys for this thread !

We in russian forum iffb.ru are very impressed of Shaun !

Thanks for the info's and all best for Shaun and his coach !

But ... i hope ... our russian Dmitry Klimov will win ! He is very good too.

All best for you

Bonifaz


----------



## Fivos

Bonifaz why did you take my photos without asking? 

Fivos


----------



## sbigpecs

Malika said:


> Great pic Fivos: love this one...
> 
> Shaun,
> 
> you look fantastic, very complete physique!
> 
> You'll make a big impact at the Arnold...


Thank you Malika!!!


----------



## The_Kernal

SHAUN YOUR AN AMBASSIDOR TO THE SPORT AND AN INSPIRATION TO SO MANY UP AND COMING ATHLETES.

ALL THE BEST, GOD BLESS YOU OVER THERE.

KEV, :thumb:


----------



## sbigpecs

dutch_scott said:


> ha fivos not bottle, prob 19" guns helped u i bet!!!
> 
> saun- how do u feel about hitting the american market?
> 
> wud u want to follow flex in the under 202 class...
> 
> gotta say big stu core and ur over all in the winter will be priceless...


Sorry for the lack of replies today guys, ive been catching up on my beauty sleep, and growing of course 

I feel great about going to America and showing what ive got to offer. I'm going to lay it all out on the line, this is a great opportunity and will give me some indication hopefully as to how I will do in the 202 class and feedback from the biggest BB market on the planet.

4 and a half weeks and counting mate, ive just got to be thankfull that having missed the Arnolds last year, ive now got another chance God willing.

I will see what happens out there, who knows, I might just be able to get my pro card out there. If not, then I will go to the Brits in Oct hopefully better.


----------



## Fivos

Apologies for having to put www.fivosphotography.com (which is the name of my upcoming web site) on all the pics..some people have no manners...

Shaun ill give you the originals as agreed.

Fivos


----------



## 2001kdy

Shaun, look awesome good luck at the Arnold


----------



## chrisj22

I can't belive the quality of your shots, Fiv - they're amazing.

You need a career in photography.


----------



## 50kg

Bonifaz said:


> Thanks guys for this thread !
> 
> We in russian forum iffb.ru are very impressed of Shaun !
> 
> Thanks for the info's and all best for Shaun and his coach !
> 
> But ... i hope ... our russian Dmitry Klimov will win ! He is very good too.
> 
> All best for you
> 
> Bonifaz


Oooohhh look who's worried in Russia guys, I don't see them talking/cr*pping themselves about anyone else :-}!!! Come on Shaun buddy, we are all backing you big man.


----------



## Bonifaz

Fivos said:


> Bonifaz why did you take my photos without asking?
> 
> Fivos


Fivos,

if there is a problem for you we are ready to delete them in russian forum. I mean a lot of pics in bb internet forums are using without asking. Sorry, we didn't want to make a problem.

All best

Bonifaz


----------



## Fivos

Bonifaz said:


> Fivos,
> 
> if there is a problem for you we are ready to delete them in russian forum. I mean a lot of pics in bb internet forums are using without asking. Sorry, we didn't want to make a problem.
> 
> All best
> 
> Bonifaz


Bonifaz, thank you for your reply..its just polite to be asked. I really dont like having to put my name over pcitures as i think it spoils them.

Dont need to take them down my friend, just ask and i happy for you to take them for your forum..

Regards

Fivos


----------



## Bonifaz

Fivos said:


> Bonifaz, thank you for your reply..its just polite to be asked. I really dont like having to put my name over pcitures as i think it spoils them.
> 
> Dont need to take them down my friend, just ask and i happy for you to take them for your forum..
> 
> Regards
> 
> Fivos


I'm very sorry, but i made them down. We have now a link to this thread. I hope we don't need to polite ask to use this link. The pics are very good.

All best

Bonifaz


----------



## Fivos

Bonifaz said:


> I'm very sorry, but i made them down. We have now a link to this thread. I hope we don't need to polite ask to use this link. The pics are very good.
> 
> All best
> 
> Bonifaz


Hi Bonifaz, i think you misunderstood my email above. Its ok to use them now as ive put my name over them.. Its just to make sure no other photgrapher takes the credit for them and if a magazine buys the photos then they have issue rights to them.

Maybe you should post some pictures of your Dmitry for us to see.

All the best

Fivos


----------



## anabolic lion

Shawn do u still train at genesis?


----------



## Fivos

Another great shot!










Fivos


----------



## Littleluke

I met Shaun for the first time at the Hercules show and he is a quality guy. Once again another up and coming pro with not only an incredible physique but a great personality.

Fivos - Once again the pictures are brilliant mate and you certainly have some impressive arms!

Shaun! I droped James a text the other day for me and Fat Baz to come down the ministry for a training session! Be good to see you down there mate!


----------



## steven-nicholls

excellient pics buddy and shaun is looking amazing.. i wish i was as thick with muscle as shaun.. :thumb:


----------



## leeston

i would love to see james and SJT up against Flex Lewis. Interesting.


----------



## W33BAM

Awesome pics!

Very pleasing symmetry, freaky wicked shoulders and ace quads.....

and nay too rough on the eye either! Yummers!


----------



## Bonifaz

Fivos said:


> Maybe you should post some pictures of your Dmitry for us to see.


Fivos,

we don't have Dmitry's current now. Pavel Kirilenko, our big hope, did some for ironworld.ru.


----------



## supercell

Update.

It was great meeting up with Fivos and Shaun on sunday. I think the pics speak for themselves. He still has around 7-10lbs to come off, mainly from his upper and middle back. His legs are now pretty much there but there is still a little more to come off the glutes.

Remember here that I am being especially picky but at this level conditioning is EVERYTHING and I mean everything.

I haven't changed anything on the diet but cardio has been upped by adding in a second cardio session PWO.

He is still losing 2lb so for me there is no point in taking away his food. 3-4 weeks out I will make a few adjustments to the diet but I want him to eat as much as he can whilst still losing.

Well done Shaun keep going mate. Awesome pics from Fivos and of course made easier by a world class physique!!

J


----------



## supercell

DB said:


> Ohhh looky looky! chubbychops Llewellin


Fat and small; a great look. The joy of the 'off' season!!:laugh:

J


----------



## supercell

Fivos,

Great pics mate as per usual.

I know Shaun was made up with them. Be great if we could get some on his return too with trophy in tow!!

You too were looking phenominal on saturday, Real quality.

J


----------



## Fivos

supercell said:


> Fivos,
> 
> Great pics mate as per usual.
> 
> I know Shaun was made up with them. Be great if we could get some on his return too with trophy in tow!!
> 
> You too were looking phenominal on saturday, Real quality.
> 
> J


Hey James im just fortunate to get to take pictures of yourself and Shaun.. Shaun has agreed to do another shoot 1 week out or so..So im really looking forward to that..Would love to goto the show...

My diet is going ok...and i will be coming to see you for final prep say 7 weeks out..

Thanks again James

Fivos


----------



## Fivos

Bonifaz said:


> Fivos,
> 
> we don't have Dmitry's current now. Pavel Kirilenko, our big hope, did some for ironworld.ru.


Thanks Bonifaz..looks like the show is going to have some real quality...i think Europe will shock the Americans!

Fivos


----------



## PRL

Just picked my jaw of the floor. And had to sit down to take in the quality of Fivos shots.

Shaun you look spectacular. Said it from the first time I saw you.

*You are going to be one of the best Pro's the UK has ever seen*. Totally complete

Wish nothing but ultimate success for you bro.

Go show them Americans "What's up!!!"


----------



## MaKaVeLi

PRL said:


> *You are going to be one of the best Pro's the UK has ever seen*. Totally complete


Completely agree with this comment, a world class physique:thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos

Another shot










Fivos


----------



## sbigpecs

W33BAM said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> Very pleasing symmetry, freaky wicked shoulders and ace quads.....
> 
> and nay too rough on the eye either! Yummers!


Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## sbigpecs

steven-nicholls said:


> excellient pics buddy and shaun is looking amazing.. i wish i was as thick with muscle as shaun.. :thumb:


Thank you Steve. I'm looking forward to seeing you on stage bro. It would be good to meet up when our class is finished on stage.

Let stuff our faces eh!!! :thumb:


----------



## ABOBO

You need a nickname. All the top guys got a nickname. But keep up the good work and you'll be rewarded


----------



## sbigpecs

You should help me think of one Abobo, what do you suggest? Anyone else out there that can help me with one?


----------



## Fivos

Check the upper chest thickness :cool2:










Fivos


----------



## steven-nicholls

sbigpecs said:


> Thank you Steve. I'm looking forward to seeing you on stage bro. It would be good to meet up when our class is finished on stage.
> 
> Let stuff our faces eh!!! :thumb:


yeah that sounds like a good plan buddy, i'll be looking to a good feed afterwards bro and i do love my ice creams.. :whistling:

keeping my head down and just consentrating on getting the job done..you are looking amazing and i'm keeping everything crossed for you bro.. wish i could be there to cheer you on but i,m sure i will be back in the uk for you.. :thumb:


----------



## Gumball

Shaun the Silverback! Awesome thickness.


----------



## supercell

PRL said:


> Just picked my jaw of the floor. And had to sit down to take in the quality of Fivos shots.
> 
> Shaun you look spectacular. Said it from the first time I saw you.
> 
> *You are going to be one of the best Pro's the UK has ever seen*. Totally complete
> 
> Wish nothing but ultimate success for you bro.
> 
> Go show them Americans "What's up!!!"


Completely agree Pete. When you see him in the flesh so to speak you realise that you are looking at something special.

The most complete bodybuilder in this country along with Lee Powell (who also has no weaknesses)

I am truly excited but also remain with my feet on the ground as does Shaun.

This WILL be the making of Shaun and you heard it first here.

For the first time ever he is really believing in himself and what he is capable of if he keeps a steady head (one of the reasons I wanted to help)

Self belief without arrogance is important in this sport but more importantly the ability to let the body speak for itself.

J


----------



## sbigpecs

dutch_scott said:


> sjt- are u sponsored yet?
> 
> surely a big uk company MUST wanna secure on of the best of the crop, in the states ud be snapped up ages ago...
> 
> the most muscular pic has shades of levrone with the inner thighs touchin so low and the trap shoulers tie ins/thickness... not a bad comparison to have!!!
> 
> one question tho bro- how do u focus ur training, u look like uve thickened up all over, are u strong gym wise or is ur approach more refined...?


No bro, no sponcor as yet. My time will come though. Over the years I have trained very heavy, which is probably why I have built quite a thick physique.

But I now have a different approach by where I only do one heavy compound movement for each bodypart, except for back where I use two, and the rest is just isolation, reps and squeezing.

I suppose when the time comes to add more mass to my physique, I will go back to how I trained before for awhile. After all, its tried and tested


----------



## Fivos

sbigpecs said:


> You should help me think of one Abobo, what do you suggest? Anyone else out there that can help me with one?


How about Shaun "The Choosen One!" :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## sbigpecs

Fivos said:


> How about Shaun "The Choosen One!" :thumb:
> 
> Fivos


Not bad...:laugh:


----------



## sbigpecs

Anymore ideas guys for a nickname/stage name, all your suggestions will be much appreciated.

I have some more interviews and articles to do for some mags, so anyone I choose will be mentioned in there and why.

The names I have been affiliated to are The one!!! and JT, after the initials of my surname which is double barrelled.

Thanks


----------



## LOCUST

Shaun 'The Dark Knight' Tavernier ..

Knight and England go together, bit commercial, but hey ho...

Great pics by the way guys ! Shaun You look wicked bro.


----------



## sbigpecs

LOCUST said:


> Shaun 'The Dark Knight' Tavernier ..
> 
> Knight and England go together, bit commercial, but hey ho...
> 
> Great pics by the way guys ! Shaun You look wicked bro.


:laugh: Thanks Locust


----------



## Goose

truly freaky!


----------



## sbigpecs

There are some good one's. Keep em comin!!!!


----------



## supercell

great ideas guys, loving this thread!!!

J


----------



## Brockpower

Looking good bro!! what weight class are you in? Best of luck at the Arnold..


----------



## ProPowell

Shaun, you look bloody awesome. You remind me of David Henry with that thickness. But your legs are better with more sweep. Keep up the hard work mate.

Lee

James - Enjoy your offseason mate, God knows you deserve it, cos dieting time will be here before you know. I know from reading some of your posts you are have been problems with motivation. Don't worry I think that is totally natural after achieving such a huge goal, a bit like reaching the top of a mountain and walking back down- a bit deflating. Soon enough you will have another mountain to climb and motivation will no longer be a problem.

Lee


----------



## Manimal

WOW!... totally complete, the Yanks are gonna love ya!...Its all been said before, but you truely are superb.....all the best to you.

Great pictures too!!


----------



## ABOBO

How about "The Shadow" or "1 Man Terror" or "The Nightmare" or "The Way"

Do you do high reps for legs or low reps?


----------



## gunit

Looking insane!!!!!!i agree david Henry with better legs!!!

Shaun you have the 3d look that the pro ranks are all about!!

smash them up my man.......


----------



## stevie flynn

shaun, you are just incredible mate... all the very best to you bro...

steve


----------



## clarkey

Shaun ''too tuff'' Tavernier


----------



## welsh_ryan

awsome mate :thumbup1:

how old are you ???


----------



## sbigpecs

clarkey said:


> Shaun ''too tuff'' Tavernier


Now we're talking Clarkey, loving it. That one is top of the list for now mate :thumb:


----------



## sbigpecs

welsh_ryan said:


> awsome mate :thumbup1:
> 
> how old are you ???


How young do I look mate. Be nice now!!! :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

sbigpecs said:


> How young do I look mate. Be nice now!!! :tongue:


33?


----------



## welsh_ryan

i would say 29-31 :thumbup1:


----------



## steven-nicholls

i do like ' The Dark Knight ' think that shoots you bro, plus its like going to war in the gym which has got you to where you are now....


----------



## clarkey

'Too Tuff' Tavernier suits you it reminds me of one of the old skool garage mc names, dark knight is good but a bit too soft for you IMO.


----------



## ParaManiac

As in Dynamite - Shaun "TNT" Tavernier :thumbup1:


----------



## sbigpecs

ParaManiac said:


> As in Dynamite - Shaun "TNT" Tavernier :thumbup1:


HA HA, sounds wicked!!! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

MaKaVeLi said:


> 33?


lol, someone's been to http://www.shaun-joseph-tavernier.com/pgs/bio.htm

:thumb: :cool2:

Nicknames... 'JT' has a nice ring to it?


----------



## sbigpecs

I kinda like JT myself, its the initials of my surname and mum nor dad would be happy if I left them out.

Joseph is my fathers surname, Tavernier is my mothers.

JT...!!! WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## Fivos

Shaun as i always say "Family comes 1st!"...

Fivos


----------



## sbigpecs

I agree Fivos.

So what do these of you guys think? I's not over the top/flashy.


----------



## chem1436114520

unbeleavable , go kick some ass my friend . me and bern will be there to shout you on


----------



## Littleluke

JT is cool mate.


----------



## sbigpecs

chem said:


> unbeleavable , go kick some ass my friend . me and bern will be there to shout you on


Hey Chem, how are you bruva. Hope you and the family are well.

I'm looking forward to seeing guys out there, with cheese cakes in tow!!! :thumb:


----------



## sbigpecs

Littleluke said:


> JT is cool mate.


Cheers Luke, it sounds good to me and a get a good vibe from it. So I think its the one.

Ive given myself till this evening to decide, so I am open to any other offers!!!

Let the baptism begin:beer:


----------



## pea head

JT sounds good mate.....with a physique like that,you can call yourself whatever you like


----------



## welsh_ryan

JT is best keep family happy and you can imagine when the guy calls you on stage will sound epic :thumbup1:


----------



## GM-20

hey shaun, looking great. you look like a pro in those pics!

as for the nick name, im not kean on JT as it is the same as justin timberlake.

my middle name is shaun also. so by law that means i will one day have as good a physique :lol:


----------



## sbigpecs

HA HA , I didnt think of that mate. Justin Timberlake  Thanks for your input, but I think I will stick with it.

I dont want to get to the ripe old ages of 60 & 70 and people still calling me some messed up name and laughing at me behind my back...HA HA HA.

JT is my name, so it will stay with me forever.... You no what I mean!!!!


----------



## sbigpecs

Just going to re register now with the new name JT


----------



## defdaz

JT, JT!

I won't lay claim to having given you your new nickname as it sounds like you liked it already Shaun but I have to say I'm chuffed I thought of it too.

"I dont want to get to the ripe old ages of 60 & 70 and people still calling me some messed up name and laughing at me behind my back...HA HA HA." LOL! Just think, Al Beckles was still competing at the highest level in his sixties. Mental.


----------



## J T

JT inda house  Thank you guys for all your help with my baptism. JT is now a register trade mark and not to be imitated. LOL


----------



## Fivos

Nice one "JT" :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## J T

Fivos said:


> Nice one "JT" :thumb:
> 
> Fivos


HA HA,:laugh: I feel like a new man bro.


----------



## ParaManiac

Best wishes JT 

Great article in new issue of Bodyfitness Mag:thumbup1:


----------



## J T

ParaManiac said:


> Best wishes JT
> 
> Great article in new issue of Bodyfitness Mag:thumbup1:


Cheers:beer: I haven't had a chance to get a copy yet. The news agents round my way are always slow in getting them in, usually about a week or so later:confused1:


----------



## Gumball

Yep top article Shaun, along with James'.


----------



## Fivos

See some of the gym shots i did with James are in the James' article..

Fivos


----------



## ParaManiac

Gumball said:


> Yep top article Shaun, along with James'.


While we're dishing out the praise Gumball - great pics of Dave P :thumbup1:


----------



## steven-nicholls

Yo Yo 'JT' loving it and the fact its all about the family. i'll be getting my body fitness mag tomorrow and looking forward to the read.. :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smithy26

awesome pics buddy pro card soon i hope


----------



## amjad.khan

Fooking hell awesome pictures very pro-like shape, definately top 3 finish in my opinion. good luck at the Arnolds bro give them hell out there :thumb: loving the new nickname it just sum up everything getting *1st* at the first timer in 07,* 1st *in light heavies last year and hopefully *1st* at the arnolds


----------



## EL TORO

thats your best shot mate! No one can beat that!!


----------



## EL TORO

Fivos said:


> Picture 4...ok ill try and post more later if not tommorow (as its taking me a long time to post process on my laptop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fivos


----------



## EL TORO

Great pose


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

sbigpecs said:


> HA HA , I didnt think of that mate. Justin Timberlake  Thanks for your input, but I think I will stick with it.
> 
> I dont want to get to the ripe old ages of 60 & 70 and people still calling me some messed up name and laughing at me behind my back...HA HA HA.
> 
> JT is my name, so it will stay with me forever.... You no what I mean!!!!


Why not expand it a bit then, to something like John Thomas!! :whistling:


----------



## The_One

EL TORO said:


> Great pose


Hey El Toro, great having you here. For people who dont no, this is the guy that first spotted my tallent as a bodybuilder and got me ready for my first show & and i'm forever greatful.

Thank you El toro:thumb:


----------



## The_One

EL TORO said:


> Great pose


I do like it, even if I say so myself 

*SJT*

*"The One"*


----------



## martzee

been away from here for few months! Shaun you look amazing superb balanced and full and displaying great condition at this stage,keep up the good work bro and bring us home a win!!


----------



## METAL

The symmetry you got Shaun, you look like something Michelangelo cut out!

(Borrowed and slightly modified from Mr Ferrigno. Totally fitting mind!)


----------



## merve500

SHAUN!

do it bro u look awsum,its what youve been put on this plasnet to do,

Gifted!


----------



## bootneck01

awesome physique shaun all i can say inspires me to hit the gym with a avengance


----------



## westsider

Awesome physique Shaun. I will be very surprised if you dont place at the Arnold. I was at the UKBFF in Hayes in 07 when you did the first timers and it was clear to all in the audience that a new bodybuilding star was amongst us.


----------

